# Anyone from or near South Carolina?



## StrawHatShawn (Aug 31, 2014)

Just about any part of the state. Whether it be the Midlands (where I'm from), the Upstate, the Low Country, or just about anywhere near South Carolina.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

I haven't seen too many of us around


----------



## Jet (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi, yes, I live near Columbia. I've been trying to find a support group for a while with no luck. It's going to be way out of my comfort zone, but I want to give it a shot.


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

I live in Georgia, but if there is a serious attempt at a group I would be willing to attend. Depending on the day and plenty of advance warning.


----------



## StrawHatShawn (Aug 31, 2014)

Jet said:


> Hi, yes, I live near Columbia. I've been trying to find a support group for a while with no luck. It's going to be way out of my comfort zone, but I want to give it a shot.


I wasn't necessarily thinking of starting a support group. I was mostly looking for others in the area who go through the same issues I go through. Maybe one day we can start up a support group; but until then, I'm just glad to see other SAS members who live close by.


----------



## StrawHatShawn (Aug 31, 2014)

droen said:


> I live in Georgia, but if there is a serious attempt at a group I would be willing to attend. Depending on the day and plenty of advance warning.


Sorry, no plans for a support group... yet. But I am glad to know that there are others who live in adjacent states from where I live.


----------



## Jet (Apr 16, 2012)

StrawHatShawn said:


> I wasn't necessarily thinking of starting a support group. I was mostly looking for others in the area who go through the same issues I go through. Maybe one day we can start up a support group; but until then, I'm just glad to see other SAS members who live close by.


So, you DON'T want to get together..?
Aw, that's a bummer.. I was looking forward to finally meeting someone else
with SAD.


----------

